# Hilighting?



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Is there a secret to hilighting more than one word (sentence, passage) in the Kindle app on the iPad?  I managed to do it once.  Now I can only get one word to hilight.  Help?!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sandpiper said:


> Is there a secret to hilighting more than one word (sentence, passage) in the Kindle app on the iPad? I managed to do it once. Now I can only get one word to hilight. Help?!


When you highlight a word, you should see a little blue bar with a blue ball on one end at the beginning and end of the word. Touch the stickball and drag it to where you want the highlight to start or end. Repeat with the other stickball.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks.  I'll try.  I did it once, but I couldn't figure it out again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who have the bluetooth keyboard, you can also position the cursor, hold down the shift key and use the arrow keys.  Or doubletap the word on the screen to highlight it and hold down the shift key and use either the left or right arrow key to move the stick ball on that side of the highlighted word.

Betsy


----------

